# NEWBURY SHOW URGENT ALL THOSE BOOKED PLEASE READ



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well Ive got me Marshalls Pass and me list but there is only 14 on the list :roll: 
NAMES THAT ARE LISTED ARE:-

DOBSON*
DRIVER*
HOLLOWAY*
HOPKINS*
LITTLE*
MAHAR*
MARUM*
MILES*
MORRIS*
PUFFETT*
TURNER*
VOLLER*
WALKER*
WALL*

The ones with the stars by the names I know who you are, could the others please pm me with there user name and surname please or post on here.All accounted for now.

COULD THOSE OF YOU THAT ARE NOT ON THE LIST BUT HAVE TICKETS WITH MOTORHOMEFACTS ON PLEASE PM ME A.S.A.P THANKS


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Kathy at Warners is trying to sort out the mess but to do this she needs the Surname and Postcode of all the ones that are not on the list above. So if you are not on the list please please pm me with your Surname and Postcode a.s.a.p. Thanks

Also if you are on OUR attendees list and are not going please let me know

Jacquie


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

I have just done a post here saying I sent you another PM Jackie. It is not here. Where did it go?


I also just sent you a PM it too seems to have dissappeared. Its not in the sent or the outbox. Did you get it or do I need to send it again.


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth no I havent had your PM only the first one you sent which I replied to. Please send it again thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Elizabeth,

Many people claim PMs go missing. In my experience this is not due to MHF being temperamental, but the author failing to include a subject in a PM that is not a reply.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Elizabeth no I havent had your PM only the first one you sent which I replied to. Please send it again thanks.
> 
> Jacquie


Hello Jackie.

Sent a reply for the third time. Is sitting in my outbox as before. Then they seem to have dissapeared. As they were a reply they should always have a title anyway. Post here if it dont make it & I will mobile phone it to you. Should have your number somewhere.

Motorhomer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

*Newbury*

we will not be going,but were on the list.does that make sense.Also have had an email telling me i have a message,but nothing there.tried to make a posting but made a dogs dinner of it.about a charity and old foreign coins.would like to put a link up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Cabby I have removed you from the list now.

I STILL NEED SURNAMES AND POSTCODES FOR:-

WELSHMAN need your post code please

STEPHENS surname and post code please



PLEASE THE SOONER I GET THEM THEN KATHY AT WARNERS CAN PUT YOU ALL WHERE YOU SHOULD BE AND WE WILL HAVE ENOUGH SPACE TO ACCOMODATE YOU ALL. THANKS


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see Worzell has popped his name into the rally list have you booked with Warners to camp with Motorhomefacts Worzell ?




John & I will be off to Newbury along with Richard of RichardandMary in the morning Wednesday, so I will not be available on here now for a few weeks as we are heading south after the show, so if you have any queries regarding rallies please get in touch with Hymmi Jean, or RichardandMary when he returns from the show or MandyandDave. Thanks.
.

Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

What no mobile internet jacquie 8O 8O 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No Olley I like to get away from it, and im a computer idiot cannot fathom it out at all :lol: have invested in a lap top though so you never know I might one of these days get it sorted :roll: but I wouldnt hold your breath.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Have I missed the boat so to speak??

Hugh


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

What boat would that be Hugh if you mean is it too late to book yes I am affraid it is. If you are going to Newbury Show you will be parked in the General Area now but do pop along and see us all in the clubs area, pennants will be flying so you wont be able to miss us. We are parked up near the entertainment tent. Well that is where we are susposed to be shant know until we get there tomorrow.

Jacquie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Not to far to stagger back from the bar then :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thats if you can get to the bar Olley  last year was about 20 deep at times


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I'll get there early jacquie, wednesday about 10am :lol: 

Olley


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Drove past the Newbury showground today.....lots of activity and loads of motorhomes there already....hope you all have a great time.......don,t forget to post those pics...

Cheers Mark


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Newbury*



> Well Ive got me Marshalls Pass and me list but there is only 14 on the list
> NAMES THAT ARE LISTED ARE:-
> 
> DOBSON*
> ...


Just back from a weekend away and see I am NOT on list

DJP

See you Friday


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Its ok Dennis all accounted for now see you Friday


Jacquie


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Have just spoken to Jacquie and John they are settled in at Newbury with Richard,.....unfortunately Mary couldn't make it.......Jacquie said they have just had a storm but it has now passed over,they had just got the gazebo up as it started.

They have a good large pitch with water,toilets and bins in the area so sounds perfect.

Hope you all have a great weekend and sorry we can't make it.

Olley Jac says she has a good spot for you 8O :wink:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I'm not allow to come and play until Sunday, something about a girls night out on Saturday.

Anyway, for those on site have a great time, sounds like I need to look in the beer tent before looking for the MHF banners

Hugh


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi hymmi this spot, its not on the M4 is it?

Olley


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi olley,

No,not quiet that cruel....she said there's a lovely little muddy corner on the rally area :wink:


----------

